# Is this male or female



## Budman232 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Budman232 (Feb 27, 2021)

Is this a male or female it’s been in veg for 3 weeks


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2021)

You should not be able to know the sex yet unless that is an Auto Flower or you been growing it under 12/12 from seed or clone.
And i cant tell with that picture anyway. Need it under regular lights and let us see a close up,,but i doubt very seriously it is showing sex yet.
I have an Auto that is only 3wks and is already shooting pistols but again thats because its an Auto.


----------



## MountainDweller (Mar 4, 2021)

Budman232 said:


> Is this a male or female it’s been in veg for 3 weeks



They usually need a couple months before showing sex.


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

I have one one week in flower an it still won't give up it's sex...her brother showed a couple weeks ago. I suspect a female but the  key  for me is to check often.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

Your plant has not yet decided it's gender , just hope it's parent strain is not from Cali.


----------

